# Brute 750 belt slipping please help! :(



## TJ11714 (May 9, 2012)

ok i talked to vforce john and got both primary and secondary springs- 1 and 3 

when going through mud - waterwheelies - going up mounds of dirt the belt slips and you can smell the belt ! why does it do this! These are vforce john springs! even in deep water at start off it does this and it will still do it in low... why? i told john i had 29.5 outlaw 2s - but even before i had 30" mudlites and it still did this...please help. My second problem is my brute gets super super hot. i keep filling it up with radiator fluid and it keeps boiling over into the excess spot. the exhaust pipes have literally gave me a burn the size of my hand and melted plastic - its a hmf but still- i tried rapping it in header wrap but that lasted only one ride it destroyed that and started to burn the paint off the hmf. its crazy hot - could it be a head gasket ? idk how to tell or what is or could be.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Belt deflection may be bad. Is it an efi bike? Dies it need a programmer to go with the exhaust? Is your water pump working?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Belt deflection and sounds like you have a problems with the thermostat or water pump or fan for the engine getting hot and for the exhaust sounds like your running very lean. Need a programmer or jet kit depending on the year of your bike.


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

I just had john do a stage 3 spidermod and full rebuild on mine. It was doing the same thing as yours. when he tore mine apart only 2 of my weights were working. if it has ever had any water or dirt in there it will mess things up.


----------



## TJ11714 (May 9, 2012)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Belt deflection and sounds like you have a problems with the thermostat or water pump or fan for the engine getting hot and for the exhaust sounds like your running very lean. Need a programmer or jet kit depending on the year of your bike.


So what would I have to change or add with the belt deflection ?
The fan comes on and the bikes thermostat works cus the temp light will come on after a bit idk about the water pump but i think it is working 
The brute is @ 2010 750 and exhaust is hmf

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------



bayou_boy_22 said:


> Belt deflection and sounds like you have a problems with the thermostat or water pump or fan for the engine getting hot and for the exhaust sounds like your running very lean. Need a programmer or jet kit depending on the year of your bike.





gonefishin said:


> I just had john do a stage 3 spidermod and full rebuild on mine. It was doing the same thing as yours. when he tore mine apart only 2 of my weights were working. if it has ever had any water or dirt in there it will mess things up.


So how you fix it ?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Uhmmm,do a search on this site to learn how to check and adjust the belt deflection. Pull clutch cover off,check belt deflection 22mm is prefered,if more than 22mm, then pull secondary clutch and remove the thinnest shimm,then reinstall clutch and recheck deflection. As for the water pump,try measuring water temps in and out of the rad on the outside of the hoses - insure there is 1/2 tank of coolant in the overflow tank,and burp air from the rad.


----------



## gonefishin (May 7, 2013)

not sure that's why I sent it to john lol. I am sure there is a write up on disassembly and inspection of the clutch


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm guessing deflection is off and a vfj Epi or dalton spring won't fix that... If your belt is sitting down in the secondary your deflection is off and slipping that much without fixing the problem probably just bought you a new belt... The belt should rest just a hair above the top of your secondary sheeves like 1/16"


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You need a programmer to go with your exhaust. You're running lean, sounds like. Get an MSD from Vforcejohn. And like stated, tighten your belt. I try to keep mine like Nate said, just slightly above the secondary. Like 1/16 " of cogs showing above the secondary. You have to disassble the secondary and take some shims out. It's not hard.


----------

